# What type of Rhom's do I have?



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I purchased four of these from the lfs, and getting a clear picture of these guys has been a royal pain in the keester!

But this is a clear shot of my juvi rhom, I just don't know what type of rhom he is. The other three are exactly the same. He is about 3.5 total length, and has really nice coloration. No change in eye color, and his spots are just starting to fade from the top.

Nice little teeth on him too!

One of these that looks just like this is going to Pastor Adam in the next week or two! Look forward to getting that tank set up with him!

Thanks guys!

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is a pic of my second biggest...he is the nastiest of them all. Quite a crabby little disposition on him!

He will just kill a fish for the sake of killing it.

Jeffrey


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i think they're too young to tell for sure, but my guess is peruvian highback


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

That's what I was thinking as well. How do you know if you have a diamond back? They seem to have a high point to their back, but I was not sure...so I decided to post here.

Jeffrey


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

to small to tell for sure,post another pic when he gets a little bigger


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

my three look exactly like those, I believe they are high backs from peru.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

a rhoms a rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> a rhoms a rhom


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, its too young to tell...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

How long should I wait to post another picture? Any quess as to how old they are?

Jeffrey


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

those are really clear pics. What type of camera did u use?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> LunaSick said:
> 
> 
> > a rhoms a rhom


 Until someone actually takes the time to do proper research to figure out what's the deal with S. rhombeus and all its forms, LunaSick's right.

Until then, only collection point names have any value (Xingu rhom, Peruvian rhom) - hype/common/trade-enhancing names (like high-back), based on exterior features do not really have to add anything scientific, since anyone can make them up.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> those are really clear pics. What type of camera did u use?


 I used a Cannon EOS 7 with a Macro lens, no flash, 400 speed film.

I then scanned the picture to be able to post it here. I have a digital, but it seems like it does not produce good close up pics like that.

Thanks for the compliments.

Jeffrey


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He looks very similar to my fish and I am still trying to figure it out


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Not sure what it is, but it does look like a rhom...

Beautiful fish, beautiful fins!

Jeffrey


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He really resembles the fish in your second picture


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess the pic doesn't do it that much justice


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > LunaSick said:
> ...


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Here is a pic of my second biggest...he is the nastiest of them all. Quite a crabby little disposition on him!
> 
> He will just kill a fish for the sake of killing it.
> 
> Jeffrey


 Looks like my fish too ..and trying to figure out is this rhom ....?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

no_fear said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of my second biggest...he is the nastiest of them all. Quite a crabby little disposition on him!
> ...


 Yep...whatever it is, we have the same species of fish. Are yours really aggressive too? I am starting to get rid of mine one by one. I am going to keep the biggest one.

You can tell that they are really starting to get VERY nasty with each other. I put in some driftwood and it is really looking great and gives them each area that they can call their own until I get rid of the other two!

Keep in touch with me! I would like to see how they develop. How old is yours? I have no idea the age of mine?!?!?!

Thanks for the pic!

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im afraid Judazzz is right. I do not think it is the Spilopleura CF common name fish because the caudual fin usually has more black on it (at least mine does). At this age too, really you arent gonna be able to distinguish the specific COMMON name of this specemin.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

So how long does it usually take to be able to distinguish them?


----------

